# For those who use to build



## mark handler (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## steveray (Jun 19, 2020)

That is funny and so true....


----------



## fatboy (Jun 21, 2020)

Love it!


----------



## linnrg (Jun 23, 2020)

That a good Chuckle


----------



## linnrg (Jun 23, 2020)

Probably 30 years ago my boss suggested I buy the book "Contractors Guide to Change Orders".  It is more about how to get paid for the change orders rather than being able to minimize them.  He joked that change orders were our enemy (I was on the architectural/engineering side of my career at the time).  I wished I would have had some of that knowledge when I was on the construction side of my life.


----------



## jar546 (Jun 23, 2020)

Change orders were and always should be a money maker.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jun 24, 2020)

But contractors almost always bellyache about how much time and money it takes them to put one together!


----------



## my250r11 (Jun 24, 2020)

Paul Sweet said:


> But contractors almost always bellyache about how much time and money it takes them to put one together!



They should apply the cost of their time to the change order. DUH! lol


----------



## Sifu (Jun 25, 2020)

I had a policy of informing clients that excessive change order requests would result in a charge, whether they went ahead with it or not.  It didn't cost to ask a question, but it did if I had to gather prices, source products and labor and create official change orders.  It was rare I ever did it but for those who abused it I was able to recoup the cost of my time.  That stopped my bellyache.


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 26, 2020)

Ultimately the cost to prepare a CO does not pencil out against the total project cost. Changes will happen, limit the cost to cost + 15% and you may find them to be reduced. Low bid + CO's can lead to delays.


----------



## Sifu (Jun 29, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> Ultimately the cost to prepare a CO does not pencil out against the total project cost. Changes will happen, limit the cost to cost + 15% and you may find them to be reduced. Low bid + CO's can lead to delays.


My CO's also had a time element.  If I thought that there was even a chance the CO would impact the schedule I built in a number of days for potential delay.


----------

